# Msd Coils For Ls2



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I was surfin the net and found that msd is now offering new coil packs for our engines, any body use them yet? any benefits????? :willy:


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Not sure of the "performance" benefits, but the MSD coils will put out multiple higher voltage sparks than stock.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Can't speak for our LS1/2's, but I've been using MSD on my Saab for years and love it. I've killed the speed limiter on the stock ECU and use the MSD to not spark one cyl at redline randomly every revolution, thus a more gentle hit on the engine if I over rev it. Works great. Also, multiple very hot spark with the MSD Blaster Coil (still uses a distributor -- it's a 13 yr old car...).

BTW, it's an MSD 6AL with the MSD Blaster and Magnacor plug wires. Works great. I can only assume the MSD Coilpacks should be of similar great quality.

Jim Miller

'06 M6 18" Phantom on black
'02 Saab 9-5 Aero 
'93 Saab 900 Turbo Commemorative #116, Heavily Modified -- MSD among others....
'91 Saab 900 Turbo Special Edition Convertible


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I knew they had one out for the LS1/LS6 but not the LS2 as of March of this year. I called them and asked when I seen the LS1/LS6 listed on their site. in March.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Are they even different?
Joe


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

According to MSD guy, they are not interchageble. LS1 and LS2 ignitions are different, not sure how, but enough. Give them a call and see wha the status is. 

I had an MSD on my '77 Jeep J10 with coil and billet distributor and it really woke up the old points style distributor. Hope it will do the same for the GTO. If nothing more than burn some of the unspent gases.


----------

